# 1967 LeMans Rear window truck pan replacement



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Hi Guys
This is a great Forum I have been lurking here for a few months and thought I had been signed up, but I guess not, so I did. I have a problem, I didn't have one, but now I do. I bought a 67 Lemans, about a year ago with the intention of slowly fixing it up to be a daily driver, not a showroom restoration piece, just something that is nice, but affordably done. I can do engine work my self, I have a pretty well equipped shop with welders, tools torches, etc.
The Lemans, has typical rust issues, needs the full trunk, could use drivers side floor pan if I really wanted to go that far, and passenger too, which I would do, and off course the rear window has the typical rot in the channel, at the corners, you all know the drill. Well I bought the rear window truck pan filler replacement from Ames performance, I love the service from those guys by the way! The part did not quite look the same as what was in the car, being I am sure made in some foreign country. I was hesitant to start the install.
Here is where the problem starts, I had a couple friends of mine, who decided to HELP me out...while I was not there. needless to say, these guys are gorillas, they cut the panel out with a electric angle grinder with 4 inch cutoff wheels, and cut the spot welds with a cold chisel, and a dull one at that. Tore holes in the sail panel where the welds ripped out, that I will need to fill later on when I am not sick looking at them. They did not take measurements of the window opening so they do not know how high the window opening should be when the panel goes back in...a complete and utter disaster...I was speechless.
I have a million questions, but I will start with just one for now, as I can barely stand to go in the shop for more than a minute or tow, before having to walk away in total disgust.
The new replacement panel has a lip on the edge that would have gone inside the car, it would seem to me, that it has to get cut off? to sit flat against the package deck? or in my disgust with the whole situation am I just not seeing how this needs to sit in the car?
Hopefully, I will be able to see things alot clearly pretty soon, or I fear that my full tank of acetylene gas will be used to cut this thing up to fit in the back of the 67 ford pickup and tack it to the scrapyard.
I am totally disgusted in NC


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i got mine from performance years but they should be the same. once you cut out the old tray, (if you cut it out correctly) the new one should just lay right in. there should be no cutting to fit. I didnt have to with mine. the only thing you have to do is drill holes around the perimiter to spot drill it back in. here are some pics of mine.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i got mine from performance years but they should be the same. once you cut out the old tray, (if you cut it out correctly) the new one should just lay right in. there should be no cutting to fit. I didnt have to with mine. the only thing you have to do is drill holes around the perimiter to spot drill it back in. here are some pics of mine. my comp wont let me download the rest of the pics


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

here is a picture of the part that I got from Ames, with out some modifications I do not think it will sit flat in the window channel, up where the package tray would be, they have a formed lip that runs along the upper edge of this panel, and it interferes with fitting down flush. Unless you either notch where you welded in the repair corners along the lower edge of your window piece, to allow the lip to fit down, or cut the lip and fold it back up on itself to make and edge, there is no way this is going to fit flat into the channel where the lower edge of the back window is supposed to sit. I have taken a couple of picture to try to let you see what I am talking about, sorry, but my camera is not the best. The panel is upside down, but you can see how there is a folded lip around the leading edge, and the contour of the channel that the window is supposed to sit in


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

now that you mention that i think i might of had to trim that piece slightly to make it fit better. right in the corners of the window channel


----------

